# Ring Training Club Atmosphere



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been looking in to ring sports and I called someone in my area looking for a club and he told me that the training atmosphere for ring sports is different than schutzhund. He said that I would have a difficult time finding a club atmosphere, that most ring sport "clubs" are more of a trainer and clients.

Have you guys found this to be true? Do you work in a club atmosphere where you pay dues and this covers training and equipment or do you work with a trainer?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Colbert said:


> I have been looking in to ring sports and I called someone in my area looking for a club and he told me that the training atmosphere for ring sports is different than schutzhund. He said that I would have a difficult time finding a club atmosphere, that most ring sport "clubs" are more of a trainer and clients.
> 
> Have you guys found this to be true? Do you work in a club atmosphere where you pay dues and this covers training and equipment or do you work with a trainer?


There are NO professional Mondio Ring Trainers in this part of the country (Colorado, New Mexico, Utah, Texas Arizona) just a bunch of sport trainers having fun and trading ideas.
I don't know how French Ring clubs work or how it works in other parts of the country


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> I have been looking in to ring sports and I called someone in my area looking for a club and he told me that the training atmosphere for ring sports is different than schutzhund. He said that I would have a difficult time finding a club atmosphere, that most ring sport "clubs" are more of a trainer and clients.
> 
> Have you guys found this to be true? Do you work in a club atmosphere where you pay dues and this covers training and equipment or do you work with a trainer?


I guess it depends on who or what you get and how serious you are. The people I train with it is all about fun, outside of club dues for paying for field rental, equipment wear and tear. There is 'not' a trainer and clients atmosphere it is more a group of like minded people having a good time and building a team so that the dogs can succeed on the trial field. Everyone in my group 'ALL' bring something to the table. 

There is people out there who do run it like a business outside of a training atmosphere though, $60-$70/hr to show you the magic. All depends what is close to you though. 

Hope you find a good group to play with!


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> I guess it depends on who or what you get and how serious you are. The people I train with it is all about fun, outside of club dues for paying for field rental, equipment wear and tear. There is 'not' a trainer and clients atmosphere it is more a group of like minded people having a good time and building a team so that the dogs can succeed on the trial field. Everyone in my group 'ALL' bring something to the table.
> 
> There is people out there who do run it like a business outside of a training atmosphere though, $60-$70/hr to show you the magic. All depends what is close to you though.
> 
> Hope you find a good group to play with!


 
Who charges $70 per hr to train in a club


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Ben Colbert said:


> I have been looking in to ring sports and I called someone in my area looking for a club and he told me that the training atmosphere for ring sports is different than schutzhund. He said that I would have a difficult time finding a club atmosphere, that most ring sport "clubs" are more of a trainer and clients.
> 
> Have you guys found this to be true? Do you work in a club atmosphere where you pay dues and this covers training and equipment or do you work with a trainer?


 
Hey Ben, not true at all in the big picture of Ringsport.

Send me a private mail about where u live and I will point u to the best group in your area.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Who charges $70 per hr to train in a club


Lots .. not a club though just a few experienced trainers outside of a normal club.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> Lots .. not a club though just a few experienced trainers outside of a normal club.


Please Geoff, you are avoiding the question.

Who?

I would think, and I could be wrong but someone who is paying 70 per hr. They are training attack dogs and not sporties

Hey Geoff off topic here but all the best with the surgery mon ami


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

It happens..

Adrian Moreno is one in my area that trains FR per session...Last I heard it was $90 or so.....


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> It happens..
> 
> Adrian Moreno is one in my area that trains FR per session...Last I heard it was $90 or so.....


That is likely true. Some suckers will buy anything.

Adrian was a decent trial decoy.

First time I met Adrian he was hawking t shirts and his switched label suits.

Those suits sucked big time. Glad I never bought one.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> "He said that I would have a difficult time finding a club atmosphere, that most ring sport "clubs" are more of a trainer and clients.
> 
> Have you guys found this to be true? Do you work in a club atmosphere where you pay dues and this covers training and equipment or do you work with a trainer?


Well, here's my personal experience...

We've been through a bunch of Schutzhund clubs, and between a half a dozen and a dozen clubs in ringsport, Mondio and French Ring alike. 

Schutzhund certainly has its share of Clubs, and probably an equal number of "for profit" training groups. 

As it stands, I think both French Ring and Mondio Ring organizations have between 150 and 200 members each TOTAL, if I'm not mistaken. That means the number of clubs practicing French and Mondio Ring is unbelievable sparse and small, compared to ...um...3000 or so members playing Schutzhund. I welcome someone to update my numbers.

Our ring decoys take full bodysuit bites, which in my opinion require infinitely more effort than donning a sleeve and a scratch suit. Our decoys require training and knowledge on helping the dog to target, or esquive, or (plug in your hundred other things). That's effort. Some or most require (or deserve) compensation for that. Decoy training as a program is virtually non existent. The number of "training decoys" in the US is...in the single digits? Some clubs, like our wonderful friends in New Mexico, have taken to doing most of their training without a decoy in Mondio Ring. I believe our friends in Las Vegas (Sin City K9) who train with one another, while professional dog trainers, also train as somewhat of a club. Where we train, Atlas K9 in Oxnard, CA, is a club; Ann Putegnat in Texas has a club, as does Lisa Geller in Minneapolis; Amarillo Texas has a club as well. I don't know much about Melissa Mims' in Chicago with "So Called Mondio".

Most other clubs exclusively and specifically focus around training directors and decoys who do dog training for a living or for profit. While we all respect someone's need to make a living, it sometimes does limit the organization growth of a group working as a club. In our geography, the great state of California, I am trying to think of pure "clubs" - and all the ones I can think of revolve around professional dog trainers. The amount they charge is obviously their private business..."Redefined" (Tim), OJ Knighten, Michael Ellis, Felix Sunga, Adrian Centeno, all do dog training for a living.

It would be great to simply show up, train, grow and leave...often that's not the case. Would love to see more ringsport "Clubs" show up in the scene.


----------

